

Lyndsey Scott: The model who dreams in code - richardpetersen
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26473950
Lyndsey Scott is a New York City model working for Prada, Gucci and Victoria&#x27;s Secret. She&#x27;s also an iOS programmer with two apps she created available in the Apple store.<p>The self-described &quot;geek model&quot; started programming in middle school and does not see any contradiction between her careers in fashion and the tech world.<p>Ms Scott is also a mentor at Girls Who Code, an organisation that helps teenage girls learn programming.
======
richardpetersen
Coding is officially mainstream

